# How can I check when my TUG membership expires?



## LAX Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

Just curious when my membership expires. I recall it's March but I don't know the year. I don't find this info listed on "User CP". 

Is there a link somewhere with account info?

Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 28, 2011)

when you log into the members only section of TUG, your exact expiration date is displayed at the top of the My TUG section.

http://tug2.com


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 28, 2011)

Member Account Log-in:
http://tug2.com/tugmembers/Login.aspx


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks!
I remembered it came due in March, but it's good for another 2 years. I must have extended last year for a 3 year term. Best $$ ever spent!


----------

